# Chemical/Paper brand question



## corianne (Aug 24, 2004)

(hi, i'm new)
I have a question: When developing B &amp; W paper, can it be done with a different brand of chemicals? For example: I recently acquired a pack of Ilford FB paper, but I have all Kodak chemicals. 
It's the same chemicals with a different name, right?
I'd rather know before I use it and screw up all the prints. 
Thanks!!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 24, 2004)

You can use different brands of paper and chemicals, no problem.  You can mix and match chemicals.  I use Kodak stop, Ilford fixer, kodak hypoclear, generic like developer... usually Ilford paper, some Kodak lately tho... it's all good,


----------



## oriecat (Aug 24, 2004)

PS Welcome!


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I too mix chemicals. its all about finding what you like. Don't be afraid to experiment! Have fun!


----------



## corianne (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks.  
I thought that it didn't matter, but i had to make sure.  Thanks for the info!


----------

